# Need help in choosing a graphics card



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

I want to upgrade the graphics card on my desktop I assembled a little over 14 months ago. My current system specs are:

Processor: i3 2100
Ram: 8GB DDR3
PSU: iBall 400W (ordinary)
Graphics: XFX AMD Radeon 6670 1GB DDR5
Monitor: Samsung LCD 19" (1366x768)

I just want to upgrade my graphics card, as my CPU is enough for my purposes. I am mainly interested in gaming, and since my resolution is rather low (I don't mind that), my current card is able to play all 2011 games in high (w/o AA) and the 2012 games in medium, with framerates of 30-35.

Unfortunately, the local seller is as expensive as flipkart or theITdepot, so the only options in my budget (<8.5K) are:

1) MSI AMD Radeon 7750 1GB DDR5
2) Zotac GT550 TI 1GB DDR5
3) MSI AMD 6770 1GB DDR5
4) HIS AMD 6750 1GB DDR5

I am kind of leaning towards the 7750 because it doesn't require the external power from the PSU, and due to its low TDP, I can continue using the same PSU. All the other cards will require a better PSU, but if the performance is much better than the 7750, I can certainly change the PSU. Also, the 7750 is the only 2012-generation card in my budget, and I'm guessing that the 7xxx series will get better drivers than the 6xx series.

Also, I'm not quite sure how reliable MSI, HIS, or ZOTAC cards are? I've only used XFX and ASUS before. Could someone please help me?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2012)

MSI R6770-MD1GD5 @ 6.3k
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts @ 2.5k

both @ 8.8k ( just 300 more than your budget)

All MSI, ZOTAC & HIS are good brands..

Me ordered MSI 6770 @ SMC 4 days bck.. eagerly waiting


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 28, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> MSI R6770-MD1GD5 @ 6.3k
> Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts @ 2.5k
> 
> both @ 8.8k ( just 300 more than your budget)
> ...




Is the 6770 better than the 7750? And won't the 7750 get better drivers (being a newer card)?

Could someone please justify the 6770 over the 7750?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2012)

6770 vs 7750 a basic info..

Benchmarks just browse through all benchmarks.. with the fact in mind that 6770 is re-branded 5770 but performance wise 2-4% better...

now see how 7750 is better.


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 28, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> 6770 vs 7750 a basic info..
> 
> Benchmarks just browse through all benchmarks.. with the fact in mind that 6770 is re-branded 5770 but performance wise 2-4% better...
> 
> now see how 7750 is better.




Please. I did not mean to offend you. I know that the 7750 is not BETTER than the 6770, but the difference is marginal. To get the 6770, I will need to get the PSU (the one you specified, thanks for that BTW), but that was my initial question: is the 6770 that much better? The hardware differences are not great, and in my opinion, not reliable. A much better comparison would be checking framerates on these 2 cards. Check out this comparison on Anandtech, (they didn't have the 6770 so I'm giving the link for a 5770):

AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

As you can see, the difference in framerates are marginal, and I don't have to use a new PSU. 

Also, (*and please could someone answer this*) I believe that the newer card will receive more driver updates. My current 6670 card has not received a single update since april. 

PS: I'm not trying to offend you, or your decision, but could you please clarify my points?


----------



## thorton (Jun 28, 2012)

If you have an ebay account you might want to look at this 
SAPPHIRE HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 PCIE Graphics Card **Lowest Price Golden Deal !!** | eBay
It works out to 8.5K if you have the 10% off coupon.


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2012)

Either HD 6850 or HD 7770.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Jun 28, 2012)

buy gigabyte 7750oc with eyes closed. It is enough for low resolution gaming.


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 28, 2012)

thorton said:


> If you have an ebay account you might want to look at this
> SAPPHIRE HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 PCIE Graphics Card **Lowest Price Golden Deal !!** | eBay
> It works out to 8.5K if you have the 10% off coupon.




Thanks for the tip, but there is a problem with eBay sellers shipping to West Bengal. Apparently, one has to wade through an enormous amount of red tape to get an item shipped from eBay worth over Rs. 1000. Flipkart can bypass this limitation, so I would much rather prefer to buy it from them. 

Also, for gaming at 768p, do I need a 6850? Seems a bit overkill. And I would also need to change my PSU (local dealers charge 2600 bucks for a 460W CM supply). That goes up to 11K, which is way beyond my budget.



Vishnupg45 said:


> buy gigabyte 7750oc with eyes closed. It is enough for low resolution gaming.



How much did you get your 7750 for? I just want a gist of the local prices. It seems Kolkata dealers are priced rather high.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Jul 2, 2012)

Rs 7180 from flipkart


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2012)

@ siddhanthgupta - get corsair VS450 @ 2.2k and HD6790 @ 7.9k - if you are getting HD7750 - try to find Sapphire HD7750 selling around ~6.5k.


----------

